# Caml light pour Mac OS 9



## uranium (23 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

   Dans le cadre de mes &#233;tudes, j'ai besoin d'avoir chez moi une version de Caml light (Objective Caml ferait &#233;galement l'affaire), logiciel et langage de programmation qu'on utilise en cours d'informatique.
Le probl&#232;me &#233;tant que les versions Mac OS X sont un vrai casse-t&#234;te &#224; installer, et n&#233;cessitent Xcode 2.4 (mon d&#233;bit ne me permet pas vraiment de le t&#233;l&#233;charger, celui-l&#224;... presque 1 Go).
Alors voil&#224;, je sais qu'une version Mac OS 9 a exist&#233;, et je pensais pouvoir l'utiliser facilement avec Classic... Mais encore faut-il que j'ai la version sous la main.
Sur le site officiel, le lien pour OS 9 n'existe plus, et apr&#232;s de longues recherches, je n'ai rien trouv&#233;, nulle part sur le Web...
Je serais donc reconnaissant envers celui ou celle qui, par miracle, utiliserait encore Caml sous Mac OS 9 (c'est un vieux langage), et qui serait pr&#234;t &#224; m'en donner un lien priv&#233;, ou m&#234;me &#224; celui ou celle qui saurait o&#249; existe encore un lien internet pour ce t&#233;l&#233;chargement.
Cordialement,


   Uranium.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (27 Septembre 2007)

Tiens : sur leur propre site, dans des r&#233;pertoires de vieux trucs, on trouve &#231;a.

cl74mac05bin.sea.bin   => le programme
" " " " " " " doc " " " "    => la docu
" " " " " " " src " " " "    => les sources.

Je ne sais pas si &#231;a va t'aider, mais &#224; mon avis, oui


----------



## uranium (30 Septembre 2007)

Merci beaucoup pour le lien !
J'avais pourtant cherché sur le site avant, mais sans rien trouver !
Cependant, il m'a fallu penser à changer l'extension en ".app", après quoi ça a démarré avec Classic... Jusqu'à un message d'erreur, qui, quoi que je fasse, m'empêche d'utiliser Caml Light... Pas grave, je vais persévérer...
Merci encore.
Cordialement, 


   Uranium.


----------



## uranium (30 Septembre 2007)

Décidément...
Caml Light ne fonctionne donc pas, mais Objective Caml fonctionne !
Un grand merci ! Vous me sauvez la vie, mon prof d'Info s'inquiétait que je ne rende pas les devoirs maison, et ben c'est fini !
Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Septembre 2007)

C'est t&#233;trange : J'ai moi-m&#234;me t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; Calm Light via le lien que je t'ai donn&#233;, et je l'ai fait d&#233;marrer sans souci.... En revanche, je n'utilises pas Classic : Je travaille directement sous Mac OS 9 sans passser par Mac OS X. Peut-&#234;tre que la diff&#233;rance est l&#224; ?

As-tu essay&#233; avec les deux fichiers pr&#233;sents sur le serveur FTP ?  (bin.sea.bin  ,  et bin.sea.hqx)

Bonne semaine


----------

